# Any drummers out there?



## dimension 2350 (Oct 13, 2009)

I just got a new set of drums. I was wondering if there was anybody on this site that also plays drums? If so let's boast our skills.LOL


Here's the link to my new set


http://www.guitarcenter.com/Pork-Pie-Maple-6-Piece-Silver-Glass-Standard-Shell-Pack-797160-i1418473.gc


----------



## zeppelin (Oct 15, 2009)

i play drums!
i'm in between kits though but my brother brought his home so i'm jammin on his


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 15, 2009)

dimension 2350 said:


> removed


Dude, WHAT THE FUCK???

Firstly, some of the best drummers on the fucking planet are black.

Secondly, dropping the N bomb doesn't exactly make people want to converse with you.


----------



## Nolan (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah, I drum.
Rock/Punk/Hardcore mostly.
I try everything though.


----------



## MartinezTree (Oct 28, 2009)

I play the drums I just play on a Tama cuz I didnt want to spend that much money. I hate it when people ask me this lol but im gonna ask you, you any good?


----------



## Earlymorninghigh (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone still check this? New to RIU, but have been playing the drums for about 2 years now. Somethiing I always wanted to do, just couldn't with school dorms and apartments. Bought my house 2 years ago and that was my house warming gift to myself. It's only a Pearl Forum series with Sabian B8 cymbals, most people would laugh at it, but it's fun as hell to play, especially with the lovely ladies that I grew from help on this site. Let's get this thread going...what do you guys like to play,... in any bands?


----------



## vapeape (Dec 17, 2009)

i didnt think drummers could afford the internet,
ohhh yeah they are probably using thier girlfriends or stealing it from a neighbor..
drum on my friends


----------



## gfx (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice to see some fellow drummers, and I'm rockin' some Yamaha stage customs, + A custom hi hat, other stuff, etc.. that I don't feel like typing out.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 11, 2010)

Ska/punk/reggae/rock/progressive/indie................. *MUSIC!*


i got a 5 piece black Ludwig beginner's set. And am currently playing my uncles 7 piece white Westbury's. Only using 5 piece's though...


Zildjian K Custom 16'' Fast-crash, zildjian Avedis 9'' splash, powerbeat 20'' ride, & the first and only hi-hat set i own; B8 Sabian hi-hatsspew. And shitloads of broken cymbals, claves, a couple pairs of moracca's, a cow-bell, and a tamborine (w/ missing things(for lack of better term)).


Along with two newly purchased items. A 9000 DW Kick pedal! 2 pencil condenser mic's and a kick drum mic!!!


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 12, 2010)

Been playing for almost 13 years.. Im a cymbal whore.


----------



## ataxia (May 12, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Been playing for almost 13 years.. Im a cymbal whore.


 I got a fucking hard on seeing that set man .... love the finish .. what brand .... i've been playing for over 20 years ... i stopped about 8 years ago ... a friend died and his mother decided that she would keep the 66' white oyster pearl Ludwigs i had. oh not to mention the Paiste signature series that ran me a good 800 bucks ... a nice loss altogether. always go for the four piece set up!! AND the closed front head.. give you that BOOOOM... and wtf kind of cymbals are they ... they look interesting. I bet they sound dark as hell.


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 12, 2010)

Those are Mapex Pro-M series from a couple years ago. Thats a 24X18 bass drum..with 16x16 and 18x18 floor toms. I believe the color is tobacco fade. Mapex was really ahead of the pack with offering all maple shells with beautiful finishes at a reasonable price. I love the fact the bass drum is virgin (no holes for a tom mount). Im a big guy (6'2, 230) so these feel great to me.

The cymbals are all from Saluda, a small little-known smith in South Carolina. http://www.saludacymbals.com/
You can literally have them customize your cymbals..and for the price they're amazing.

The Paiste Sigs are very nice too..Im sorry to hear that. I had a Paiste Rude series 19" Crash/Ride that I would obliterate daily. Huge sound.


----------



## ataxia (May 12, 2010)

GrammarPolice said:


> Those are Mapex Pro-M series from a couple years ago. Thats a 24X18 bass drum..with 16x16 and 18x18 floor toms. I believe the color is tobacco fade. Mapex was really ahead of the pack with offering all maple shells with beautiful finishes at a reasonable price. I love the fact the bass drum is virgin (no holes for a tom mount). Im a big guy (6'2, 230) so these feel great to me.
> 
> The cymbals are all from Saluda, a small little-known smith in South Carolina. http://www.saludacymbals.com/
> You can literally have them customize your cymbals..and for the price they're amazing.
> ...


very nice ... there weren't many mapex dealers around these parts .. the last place that had them .. going back about 12 years were all fiberglass shells .. since then i haven't seen much of em around . gotta check out that cymbal company! and YESSSS i also had the Rude Crash/Ride. I think mine was a 20 inch ... and YESSSSSSS that was my favorite cymbal as far as cutting through. has such a nice wash to it. rep brotha


----------



## GrammarPolice (May 12, 2010)

I got mine from Musiciansfriend.com...


----------

